# Mosquito replica - Airborne!



## v2 (Apr 26, 2011)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y2iZCNDHzBk_


----------



## Airframes (Apr 26, 2011)

Great stuff ! I thought he was gong to 'stuff it' on that first landing though ! It could certainly pass for a 'Mossie' for movie work, when painted.


----------



## treyzx10r (Apr 26, 2011)

From the front shot (without seeing the single tail fin) with the stubby wings it resembles a Do217 .


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Apr 27, 2011)

Cool video V2. 


Wheels


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 27, 2011)

Very cool! Great find, thanks for sharing.


----------



## T Bolt (Apr 27, 2011)

Very cool!
I went to the website listed at the end of the video. 
"Le Mosquito de Michel Bogaert" Association RRAA - Le Mosquito de Michel Bogaert Association RRAA
It's pretty cool with a lot of pictures of the project. It's all in French, but using an on line translator I was able to find put that the project was started by 3 retired guys and has been going on since 1995 It's taken 30,000 man hours so far. The first flight shown in the video took place only a few days ago. I wish then luck!


----------

